# Topics > Agriculture >  Autonomous Tractor Concept, CNH Industrial, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Contributors:

CNH Industrial

Autonomous Solutions Inc.

Case IH on Wikipedia

"Case IH Premieres Concept Vehicle at Farm Progress Show"

August 30, 2016

"Autonomous Solutions Inc. and CHN Industrial unveil concept autonomous tractor"

August 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The CNH Industrial autonomous tractor concept

Published on Aug 30, 2016




> We live in a changing world and farming is changing with it. Our growing population and a greater environmental awareness means farmers need to produce more food more sustainably from the same amount of land. It’s ultimately technology that will make the difference – and CNH Industrial is at the forefront of this change.
> 
> We set out to take technology in a different direction that would allow farmers to integrate new technology into existing fleets and give them access to real time data wherever they are. We believe this technology will, in the future, change the face of farming for the benefit of all. 
> 
> This concept autonomous tractor, has been conceived by CNH Industrial’s innovation team, is truly independent and driverless.
> 
> Filmed entirely on location on a working farm in Kentucky, USA in June 2016. All live footage is original and without CGI enhancements.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Case IH displays new cab-less concept tractor"

by Frank Tobe
September 6, 2016

----------

